# Intercourse without thrusting?



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm a fairly new poster here. I posted a thread recently about my wife masturbating while I was abstaining from sex due to a medical condition. 

Anyway, got the OK from the doctor for intercourse, and he told me to take it easy for the next week, no vigorous thrusting, no rough handling of my penis for a while.

So anyway, last night my wife and I had the best sex either of us have ever had, hands down. I started off with giving her a nude full body massage, including a long foot rub. I then serviced her orally and with my fingers until she came a couple of times.

Instead of the typical "in and out" penetration, I simply plunged all the way in, and continued to rub her clitoris (and the area directly below it) without moving my penis around very much. It drove her crazy, and allowed us to continue to do this for well over an hour in various positions, occasionally returning to me giving her oral, and rubbing her G-spot with my fingers.

She says she lost count of her orgasms, and at certain points her orgasmic contractions were so strong, she was literally squeezing my penis out of her. When she had enough, she pulled me out and finished me off with her mouth, and when it was my turn, she took her mouth off of me, and I came with so much volume and force, most of my cum ended up on my face (I was lying on my back). 

I never knew sex could be that awesome and intense! Of course, abstaining for a couple of weeks without release, and stretching the lovemaking out over 90 minutes (we usually go for 20 to 30 minutes max) or so definitely played a role. My wife literally had trouble walking the next morning.

So has anyone experienced this type of bliss from using a more Tantric approach to PIV (insertion, but minimal to no thrusting)? I'm thinking we should be doing this every time we make love. I am going to do some more online research (as well as some more live experimentation) into this "thrustless" intercourse, but if anyone has any personal experiences with this, I'd be interested in hearing more.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

keeper63 said:


> So has anyone experienced this type of bliss from using a more Tantric approach to PIV (insertion, but minimal to no thrusting)? .


Nope, but thanks for the idea


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

This is exactly what our sexual experience is like. I prefer long and slow, and my husband gets excited by seeing my reaction. We love to explore and tease, and my husband saves thrusting for last, or we end with a BJ. 

Early in our marriage I asked him if he didn't get frustrated by holding out so long. He said, "Hell no, babe! I love it when you are so passionate." That is why my username is LovesHerMan!


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

Kinda but not the whole time. It is really awesome.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I've got a book about it; am nearly finished, and it's something I'll try to introduce to my husband, since he has so many issues with sex. This really is 'no pressure'. And it sounds salacious. I get turned on everytime I read it. Crazy! Good to know that put into actual practice, it works! Thanks for the post.

Tantric Sex for Men: Making Love a Meditation - Diana Richardson, Michael Richardson - Google Books


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

Just putting in the penis and having a vibrator on the clit is a great way to orgasm too. You get to feel every movement she makes if you pay enough attention to such things ;-)


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I would have to say that it was as close to an "out of body" experience that I have ever had, and my wife had a similar, if not even more intense experience than I did. I'm nearly 50 years old, and I didn't think it was even possible that sex could be that amazing and great, and we were stone sober, too.

The only downside of it is that we have now set the bar for our peak sexual experience very high, and the usual 20 or 30 minutes of "kiss, lick, suck, f*ck" that we usually do won't seem nearly as satisfying as it once was. I reckon that is the nature of great expectations, isn't it?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Never done that but it sounds amazing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marielle (Mar 28, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> So has anyone experienced this type of bliss from using a more Tantric approach to PIV (insertion, but minimal to no thrusting)?


I'm sorry to say, no, I have not...and I'm slightly jealous.  lol.

But WOW, you and your wife are amazing together. Congratulations on knowing how to please a woman, keeper, not many men (at least the ones that I've dated) get "it" like you. Your wife's a lucky woman! Wow!


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

lovesherman said:


> That is why my username is LovesHerMan!


Funny, all this time I thought your husband's name was "Sherman"


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I second Marielle, I'm horribly jealous.

My husband is 24 so all he wants to do is go at it like a porn star. We've had sex "slow" like twice. Eh.


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

Bottled Up said:


> Funny, all this time I thought your husband's name was "Sherman"


lmao I kept reading it LoveSherman or LovesHerman too.  Sorry? I know better now. 

And the tantric sex book is now on my list of things to pick up. Love you people.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

keeper63 said:


> I'm a fairly new poster here. I posted a thread recently about my wife masturbating while I was abstaining from sex due to a medical condition.
> 
> Anyway, got the OK from the doctor for intercourse, and he told me to take it easy for the next week, no vigorous thrusting, no rough handling of my penis for a while.
> 
> ...


Yes. Try with your wife on top.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

lovesherman said:


> That is why my username is LovesHerMan!


OMG, all this time I thought it was Love Sherman! :rofl:

ETA: OK, I just read more of the posts above mine, and I see I'm not the only one. Whew!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Lots of kegel 'exercising' without thrusting worked for STBXH every time we tried it, and it got me closer just from contracting those muscles.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

I've had this sort of Tantric sex with my wife.

I would position myself angled against her g-spot and give a little push with a kegel alone. She would give a little hug with her muscles at the same time while we kissed. It's easy - 'shave and a haircut (kegel kegel)'  I didn't really care for it to be honest and found it boring, but she would have building micro orgasams for hours and wetten the bed  

BTW if you kegel during regular sex it feel Sooo much better. You should also try kegeling throughout the day and give a few strong sqeezes just before orgasm


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Wifey does this all the time when she's on top. If I can last it is awesome for her, she'll build up to a massive orgasm. She'll then go wild and I'll have a good time when she builds up to that point.

If it has been too long between it isn't much fun. I won't last long enough, and that's no fun. It's kind of weird, I'll ejaculate and get sensitive without really having an orgasm. It leaves us both unsatisfied.

I tell my wife it's a really good reason to not go more than 3 days between times.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Another update...after some online reading and some additional field research...

We tried this apporach again last night. While it wasn't at the level of the previous lovemaking session, it was still oustanding, and I think there is definiitely something to it.

Here are some of my obervations:

1.) Be sure you have a reasonable amount of time to devote to your lover. The longer you can draw out the activities, the better it will feel. At least a full hour or more is better.

2.) The way to start this off is definitey by giving her a full body massage. Works best if both of you are nude. Get her warmed up with your tongue and hands.

3.) A little thrusting is OK, but concentrate on Kegels/PC muscle contractions, and lots and lots of direct clitoral stimulation. Deep, complete penetration is key.

4.) I found that between position changes (many of the best ones involve her on top, but missionary with her ankles on my shoulders works well also), it really helps to take a break from penetration, and give her oral and manual (G-spot) stimulation, and have her give me a BJ before we switched postions and resumed the penetration.

5.) Take your time especially you guys who tend to be jackrabbits about your f*cking style. If you do this right, I can guarantee that you won't be bored, and you won't lose your hard-on.

6.) Once she has had her fill of orgasms, it's OK to finish with some thrusting PIV, or have her finish you of orally.

I'm going to continue to use this approach, and see if I continue to get excellent results.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds excruciatingly delightful!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

I am very happy that you found a new way to enjoy each other, I may even try it. However, nothing is sexier than a man who knows how to thrust. I don't know if I could go without the thrust.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

OMG...I'm getting a little "warm" just reading this. It sounds intense. Tantric sex, a new subject to research.  I hope hubby is up for a few experiments.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

My wife would get tired of an hour long of clit rubbing...but it does sound like fun.


----------



## Fvstringpicker (Mar 11, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> Instead of the typical "in and out" penetration, I simply plunged all the way in, and continued to rub her clitoris (and the area directly below it) without moving my penis around very much. It drove her crazy
> She says she lost count of her orgasms, and at certain points her orgasmic contractions were so strong, she was literally squeezing my penis out of her.


You're close to having the "Venus Butterfly" technique down. When you practice and prefect it, "her orgasmic contractions were so strong, she was literally squeezing my penis out of her" is common. Nsweet is disclosing another element to the technique.


----------



## Marielle (Mar 28, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> ...However, nothing is sexier than a man who knows how to thrust. I don't know if I could go without the thrust.


I agree. Thrusting at the middle of an orgasm would work for me. 

What a thread...I'm still kind of jealous


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

FInishing the deal off with some thrusting works pretty well for both of us...as does oral.


----------



## Marielle (Mar 28, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> FInishing the deal off with some thrusting works pretty well for both of us...as does oral.



Hi Keeper63,

Just out of curiosity, how long have you guys been together?

And has the sex always been this good?


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Almost 25 years, and no, it has not always been like this.

We recently finished several months of joint MC/ST, and it seems to have helped a lot, plus I think there is some sort of hormonal changve going on with my wife.

I'm certainly not complaining at this point...


----------



## Marielle (Mar 28, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> Almost 25 years, and no, it has not always been like this.
> 
> We recently finished several months of joint MC/ST, and it seems to have helped a lot, plus I think there is some sort of hormonal changve going on with my wife.
> 
> I'm certainly not complaining at this point...


25years?! I thought you were newlyweds the way you're going at it.

From my experience, some things can't be taught. You either got it or you don't. 

And, boy, you've got it! Great job


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> FInishing the deal off with some thrusting works pretty well for both of us...as does oral.


I miss sex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

^^Marielle - Thanks for the compliment, nice to hear that sort of thing from a woman other than my wife


----------

